# Livery Forest of Dean



## milliepops (25 February 2018)

I feel like I'm  going round in circles... not in a mad rush, but will be looking to move my 2 to the FoD this year.  Lydney/Coleford/St Briavels kind of area ideally but happy to travel a bit further for the right place.

I need a couple of stables, turnout (individual ideally, I'm happy to fence it myself) and access to a school with a decent surface... DIY, happy to be flexible, can help with other horses if there was space on a private yard etc.

Any suggestions?


----------



## {97702} (25 February 2018)

Dickon Reader Eventing?  Ask on Gloucestershire Horse Riders, you'll get a much better response


----------



## milliepops (25 February 2018)

I will do but don't particularly want to set off the alarm bells at current yard yet


----------



## {97702} (25 February 2018)

Sorry yes - silly me never gave that a thought - will post now


----------

